# Longer Extractions



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

By mistake, when dialling in a bean a couple of weeks ago, I went too fine and the extraction lasted for over a minute. It looked ok so I supped it and it was actually quite nice and rich, full bodied and 'comfy'. Slightest twinge of bitter so I reduced to temp on my PID and then it tasted really lovely! Tried this on a Colombian bean I got from LCF and it also tasted really lovely with similar parameters. Just opened a kilo bag of Rawandan from Rave and although it's too near roast date, I can taste it's potential at these settings.

20g in 32-40g out in 65 seconds. PID on Auber/Slivia set to 93 which prob equates to something like 88c???

Anyone else favouring a longer extraction?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Have done on some of the lighter roasts from SQM and others.

**** and his FSR ( 50 second ristretto - copyright G **** one of uk's biggest coffee geeks ) would say the same I think


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Aha, ristretto. Will try that also...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Have done on some of the lighter roasts from SQM and others.
> 
> **** and his FSR ( 50 second ristretto - copyright G **** one of uk's biggest coffee geeks ) would say the same I think


Sadly not doable with an EK : (


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

I've dialled in a little fine this time round with a new bean and my extractions have taken a little longer. 16-17g in 1.6ish ratio out 40ish seconds (gave up counting watched and weighed instead just to try it).

Similar result, nice rich flavour and as yet, other than waiting a little longer, I haven't seen a downside


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Sadly not doable with an EK : (


It is on the l1


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> It is on the l1


Ok not tasty on a pump machine and EK. You can physically do it but it's harsh !


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Ok not tasty on a pump machine and EK. You can physically do it but it's harsh !


What's the science behind that then you reckon?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dunno, have only tasted the horror.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Milanski said:


> Anyone else favouring a longer extraction?


Are you saying that you actually prefer coffee extracted this way over a well executed 25 to 30 seconds extraction?

If yes, can you (or anyone) explain what are the benefits in your opinion?

I just need a good reason to try it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would guess it doesn't allow the extraction to get over the 20% tipping-point where EK shots start to taste really nice, sure you get body .....but......


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> Are you saying that you actually prefer coffee extracted this way over a well executed 25 to 30 seconds extraction?
> 
> If yes, can you (or anyone) explain what are the benefits in your opinion?
> 
> I just need a good reason to try it.


Try it and taste it .......see if you like it









For me because for certain roasts and beans it tastes good ( to me )


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> Are you saying that you actually prefer coffee extracted this way over a well executed 25 to 30 seconds extraction?
> 
> If yes, can you (or anyone) explain what are the benefits in your opinion?
> 
> I just need a good reason to try it.


You shouldn't need a reason to experiment!

The benefit is simply the taste.

Certain beans lend themselves to this type of extraction whereas other do not.

I just tried a 'normal' shot with the same bean and although it had a more complex flavour profile, to my palate didn't taste as nice.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Milanski said:


> What's the science behind that then you reckon?


The theory is that levers more efficiently extract coffee from a given dose, with a limited amount of brew water. Given an equivalent shot from a pump machine, you have to run a little more beverage weight to hit the same yield, otherwise you may drop out of the EK's ideal extraction zone.

So, in effect, a ristretto from an EK on a pump machine could relate more to a normale on another grinder, if you could pull an EK shot super short, in the ideal band of extraction, it would be unusually concentrated?

Here's how I see it, in the form of a chart....for a change...it's an illness I swear...

  

Any references to shot descriptors/waves etc. is just for purposes of illustration, not the law...

I could try getting my ideas accross in the medium of mime if people are sick of charts?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm for the mime. Charts remind me of school


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mark could you do it int he form of contemporary dance please

you get the fall to write the score for you ...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, here we go..."Hmmm, hmmmm, hmmm, hmm, hmmm". Better? ...Oh sod it, I made a noise, start again...

They had charts in school? I missed out there, I can only really remember the big windows, dull droning of the teacher (hence the interest in the window), punctuated by, "Burness! What did I say...", whilst the rest of the class tittered as I made futile attempts to make something up...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

If you knocked this chart up in the time I asked the question of the science of it Mark, then I bow to your coffee intellect!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Milanski said:


> If you knocked this chart up in the time I asked the question of the science of it Mark, then I bow to your coffee intellect!


He's got charts ready made I bet


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> He's got charts ready made I bet


You're not going to get very good odds at the bookies with that bet, that's all I'll say...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MWJB said:


> I could try getting my ideas accross in the medium of mime if people are sick of charts?


Well I'm not


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

More mime!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I've certainly had some very tasty shots run for long periods of time, some by accident and I drank them just to see, some on purpose or during the course of playing around with lower pressure shots on the Sage even a couple of times beating gary's FSR with an NSR and once even a 2MR.

Gary would an FSR not be possible with the EK and the Sage pulling the shot at say 75-80% pressure and still taste ok?


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

I reckon an FSR would be AOK with an EK on a ECM.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Rodger 10-4


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

[quote name=Charliej

Gary would an FSR not be possible with the EK and the Sage pulling the shot at say 75-80% pressure and still taste ok?[/quote]

Quite possibly but there are not enough hours in the day or beans left in the bags


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Milanski said:


> You shouldn't need a reason to experiment!


That must be why someone ended up roasting coffee beans that had been shat by a Civet.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Wando64 said:


> That must be why someone ended up roasting coffee beans that had been shat by a Civet.


Why limit yourself to staying inside the INEI espresso specification?


----------

